

Tell HN: New twitter HN feed with links to comments @YCHackerNews - jazzychad
http://twitter.com/ychackernews

======
jazzychad
I know there are other HN twitter accounts, but I couldn't find one that also
links to the comments (which I usually enjoy more than the articles). So, I
created @YCHackerNews to link to both the article and the comments.

------
jrnkntl
Great! Thanks for this, I was too lazy/busy to code it myself ;)

